
G.O.P. Pushes to Overhaul Law Meant to Protect At-Risk Species - couchand
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/22/climate/endangered-species-act-trump-administration.html
======
tzs
They've already gutted the Migratory Bird Treaty Act [1], declaring that it
now only prohibits acts whose intent is to kill covered migratory birds.

For example, if you intentionally destroyed a habitat that you _knew_ was full
of nesting birds covered under the treaty, knowingly killing them all, because
you wanted the land cleared in order to build a building, that would be OK
because the intent of the act was to prepare the site for building, not to
kill birds.

[1] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-
environment/wp/20...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-
environment/wp/2018/04/13/the-trump-administration-officially-clipped-the-
wings-of-the-migratory-bird-treaty-act)

